# mp3 support for amarok



## estellnb (Feb 15, 2009)

Though amarok can play flac files its xine plugin refuses to play mp3s.
 There are no other output plugins available for amarok.
 Installing any of the following additional xine addons does not help either:
 totem-xine
 toxine
 kdemultimedia-xine_artsplugin
 npapi-xine

 > gibts gstreamer-plugins-xine
 Port: multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-xine
 Moved:
 Date: 2005-05-31
 Reason: obsolete, use gstreamer-ffmpeg instead

 gstreamer-ffmpeg-0.10.4_1 is installed
 but xine can not use it


----------



## hydra (Feb 16, 2009)

Please do NOT double post:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2247


----------



## estellnb (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry that was a mistake. I could not delete the second thread.


----------



## lme@ (Feb 20, 2009)

I just deleted the other thread.


----------



## Djn (Feb 20, 2009)

Try installing multimedia/libxine from the port. It depends on libmad, which is an mp3 decoder, so it should already be able to play them; I really have no idea why you can't.


----------



## estellnb (Feb 21, 2009)

libxine & libmad are already installed.
Perhaps a configuration issue.

> pkgs libxine
libxine-1.1.14
> pkgs libmad
libmad-0.15.1b_2


----------



## Djn (Feb 22, 2009)

And just to verify, you have xineplug_decode_mad.so in /usr/local/lib/xine/1.14/ ?

I notice I've got libxine 1.21 locally, but it's not like mp3 support should be a bleeding-edge feature ...


----------



## estellnb (Feb 22, 2009)

> find /usr/local/lib/xine/ | grep xineplug_decode_mad.so
/usr/local/lib/xine/plugins/1.23/xineplug_decode_mad.so


----------



## nal (Apr 12, 2009)

Whether the problem is solved?


----------



## estellnb (Apr 13, 2009)

No, not yet.


----------



## nal (Sep 7, 2009)

Somebody has found a way to fix this bug?


----------



## phoenix (Sep 8, 2009)

First, is this for Amarok 1.x (KDE3) or Amarok 2.x (KDE4)?

For Amarok 1.x:
Do you have audio/akode installed?  Akode provides the MP3 (among others) playback functions for KDE3 apps.

For Amarok 2.x, it should just work automatically.


----------



## nal (Sep 8, 2009)

Amarok 2.x (KDE4)
I had installed audio/amarok-kde4 and ran it. I opened any the MP3 files, but they did not playback.
Only formats Wav, Flac and Ogg was played.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 9, 2009)

Hrm, how bizarre.

I installed Amarok 2.0 (upgraded to 2.1 recently) on my KDE 4.x box (originally 4.1, then 4.2, now 4.3) and could play MP3 files from the get go, through all the in-place upgrades.

What version of the following do you have installed:
audio/amarok-kde4
multimedia/phonon
multimedia/phonon-xine
multimedia/qt4-phonon
x11/kdelibs4

And, do you have any gstreamer-related ports installed? (gstreamer*, gstreamer-plugins*, qt4-phonon-gst*)?


----------



## nal (Sep 9, 2009)

```
# pkg_info | grep phonon
phonon-xine-4.3.1_3 Phonon xine backend
qt4-phonon-4.5.2    Qt4 multimedia framework
qt4-phonon-gst-4.5.2 Qt4 multimedia framework, gstreamer backend
# pkg_info |grep amarok
amarok-2.1.1_1      Media player for KDE4
# pkg_info | grep kdelib
kdelibs-4.3.1_1     Base set of libraries needed by KDE programs
kdelibs-experimental-4.3.1 Experimantal set of libraries needed by KDE programs
# pkg_info | grep gstreamer
gstreamer-0.10.24   Development framework for creating media applications
gstreamer-plugins-0.10.24,3 GStreamer written collection of plugins handling several me
qt4-phonon-gst-4.5.2 Qt4 multimedia framework, gstreamer backend
```


----------



## phoenix (Sep 9, 2009)

You've got the same versions installed as I do.

Can you open a shell, and run amarok from there, to see if there are any errors messages being output?


----------



## estellnb (Sep 9, 2009)

*output of amarok run upon an mp3*

> amarok /home/Musik/lea/02.\ Enya\ -\ Orinoco\ Flow\ \(sail\ Away\).mp3  >amarok-mp3.msg 2>&
You may download the output from:
http://www.elstel.com/freebsd-bugs/amarok-mp3.msg


----------



## estellnb (Sep 9, 2009)

```
> pkg_info | egrep "phonon|amarok|kdelib"

amarok-1.4.10       Media player for KDE
kdelibs-3.5.10      Base set of libraries needed by KDE programs
```


```
> pkgs gstreamer

gstreamer-0.10.20
gstreamer-ffmpeg-0.10.4_1
gstreamer-plugins-0.10.20_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-a52dec-0.10.9_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-aalib-0.10.10_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-annodex-0.10.10_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-bad-0.10.8_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-buzztard-0.2.0_1
gstreamer-plugins-cairo-0.10.10_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-cdaudio-0.10.8_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.20_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-core-0.10_10
gstreamer-plugins-dts-0.10.8_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-dv-0.10.10_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-dvd-0.10.9_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-esound-0.10.10_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-faac-0.10.8_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-faad-0.10.8_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-flac-0.10.10_4,3
gstreamer-plugins-fluendo-mpegdemux-0.10.15_1
gstreamer-plugins-gconf-0.10.10_4,3
gstreamer-plugins-gdk_pixbuf-0.10.10_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-gio-0.10.20_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.20_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-gnonlin-0.10.9_1
gstreamer-plugins-good-0.10.10,3
gstreamer-plugins-gsm-0.10.8_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-hal-0.10.10_4,3
gstreamer-plugins-ivorbis-0.10.8_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-jack-0.10.8_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-jpeg-0.10.10_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-ladspa-0.10.10_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-lame-0.10.9_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-libcaca-0.10.10_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-libmms-0.10.8_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-libpng-0.10.10_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-libvisual-0.10.20_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-mad-0.10.9_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-moodbar-0.1.2_3
gstreamer-plugins-mp3-0.10.0_1
gstreamer-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.9_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-mpeg2enc-0.10.8_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-musepack-0.10.8_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-musicbrainz-0.10.8_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-nas-0.10.8_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-ogg-0.10.20_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-pango-0.10.20_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-pulse-0.9.7_1
gstreamer-plugins-sdl-0.10.8_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-sidplay-0.10.9_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-sndfile-0.10.8_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-soundtouch-0.10.8_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-soup-0.10.10_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-speex-0.10.10_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-taglib-0.10.10_4,3
gstreamer-plugins-theora-0.10.20_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-ugly-0.10.9_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-vorbis-0.10.20_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-wavpack-0.10.10_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-xvid-0.10.8_3,3
py25-gstreamer-0.10.12
```


----------



## nal (Sep 9, 2009)

I have found the reason: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=493759#c22

my locale is

```
% locale
LANG=ru_RU.KOI8-R
LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.KOI8-R"
LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.KOI8-R"
LC_TIME="ru_RU.KOI8-R"
LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.KOI8-R"
LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.KOI8-R"
LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.KOI8-R"
LC_ALL=
```


----------



## phoenix (Sep 9, 2009)

Just to close this up for the archives ...

Changing your locale settings fixed the issue?  Or renaming the files?  Or both?  Or something else?


----------



## nal (Sep 10, 2009)

any way fixed this bug.
I have renamed the files - Amarok have started playback.


----------



## raul_comodoro (Jun 26, 2011)

*Amarok runs perfectly in PC-BSD 8.2, and it was OK in Free BSD in previous releases*

I remember Amarok running OK in FreeBSD, at least in my system, previously to BSD 8.0.

Now, using FreeBSD 8.0 there is the problem, long commented in these posts, that mp3 files cannot be played.

I wonder if some people experienced enough could say what are the libraries and other files that PC-BSD 8.2 uses related with Amarok, as a way to make a comparing with FreeBSD to look for a solution.

I am talking about FreeBSD with KDE 3.5 and Amarok 1.4, PC-BSD is working with KDE 4 and Amarok 2, but for instance may be somebody could help anyway.

I let the code here, of packages installed in PC-BSD. 


```
alsa-lib-1.0.23
amarok-2.3.2
amspsfnt-1.0_5
appres-1.0.2
atk-1.32.0
attica-0.2.0,1
autoconf-2.68
autoconf-wrapper-20101119
automake-1.11.1
automake-wrapper-20101119
automoc4-0.9.88_1
avahi-app-0.6.28
bdftopcf-1.0.2
bigreqsproto-1.1.0
boehm-gc-7.1
boost-jam-1.43.0
boost-libs-1.43.0_1
boost-python-libs-1.43.0
bsdstats-5.5_1
bwn-firmware-kmod-0.1.0
cagibi-0.1.1
cairo-1.10.0_3,1
cdparanoia-3.9.8_9
cdrdao-1.2.3_1
cdrtools-3.00_1
compat5x-i386-5.4.0.8.1_1
compat6x-i386-6.4.604000.200810_3
compat7x-i386-7.3.703000.201008_1
compositeproto-0.4.1
consolekit-0.4.3
db41-4.1.25_4
db42-4.2.52_5
db46-4.6.21.4
dbus-1.4.0
dbus-glib-0.88
dbus-qt3-0.70_5
dconf-0.5.1_3
dvd+rw-tools-7.1
dvipsk-tetex-5.95a_5
esound-0.2.41
espeak-1.44.05
evieext-1.1.0
exiv2-0.20,1
expat-2.0.1_1
faad2-2.7_3,1
ffmpeg-0.6.1_2,1
fftw3-3.2.2_1
fftw3-float-3.2.2_2
fixesproto-4.1.1
flac-1.2.1_2
flex-2.5.35_4
flite-1.3
gamin-0.1.10_4
gawk-3.1.7_2
gccmakedep-1.0.2
gconf2-2.32.0_2
gd-2.0.35_7,1
gdbm-1.8.3_3
gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1
ggz-client-libs-0.0.14.1_2
gio-fam-backend-2.26.1
gle-3.1.0_2
glib-1.2.10_13
glib-2.26.1_1
gmake-3.81_4
gmm++-4.1
gmp-5.0.1
gnomehier-2.3_12
gnupg-2.0.16_2
gnutls-2.8.6_2
gob2-2.0.17
gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_4,1
gperf-3.0.3
gpgme-1.3.0
gpsd-2.95
graphviz-2.26.3_3
gsl-1.14
gstreamer-0.10.31
gstreamer-ffmpeg-0.10.11_1
gstreamer-plugins-0.10.31,3
gstreamer-plugins-a52dec-0.10.16,3
gstreamer-plugins-bad-0.10.20,3
gstreamer-plugins-core-0.10_12
gstreamer-plugins-dts-0.10.20,3
gstreamer-plugins-dvd-0.10.16,3
gstreamer-plugins-good-0.10.26,3
gstreamer-plugins-libpng-0.10.26,3
gstreamer-plugins-mad-0.10.16,3
gstreamer-plugins-mp3-0.10.0_1
gstreamer-plugins-ogg-0.10.31,3
gstreamer-plugins-pango-0.10.31,3
gstreamer-plugins-theora-0.10.31,3
gstreamer-plugins-ugly-0.10.16,3
gstreamer-plugins-vorbis-0.10.31,3
gstreamer-plugins-xvid-0.10.20,3
gtk-1.2.10_22
gtk-2.22.1_1
gtk-engines2-2.20.1_1
gtk-qt4-engine-1.1_5
gtk2-qtcurve-theme-1.8.0
gvfs-1.6.6
ibus-1.3.8
ibus-m17n-1.3.0
ibus-qt-1.3.0
ibus-table-1.3.0.20100621
iceauth-1.0.3
icoconvert-2.0_4
icod-1.0
icu-3.8.1_3
ilmbase-1.0.1_1
imake-1.0.3,1
imlib-1.9.15_12
inputproto-2.0
intltool-0.41.1
jackit-0.118.0_2
jailme-0.1
jasper-1.900.1_9
jbig2dec-0.11
jbigkit-1.6
jpeg-8_3
kaffeine-1.2.2
kbproto-1.0.4
kde4-4.5.4
kdebase-3.5.10_7
kdebase-4.5.4
kdelibs-3.5.10_6
kdelibs-4.5.4
kdemultimedia-4.5.4
kmplayer-kde4-0.11.2b,3
lame-3.98.4
lcms-1.19_1,1
libFS-1.0.2
libGL-7.4.4
libGLU-7.4.4
libICE-1.0.6,1
libIDL-0.8.14_1
libSM-1.1.1_3,1
libX11-1.3.3_1,1
libXScrnSaver-1.2.0
libXTrap-1.0.0
libXau-1.0.5
libXaw-1.0.7,1
libXcomposite-0.4.1,1
libXcursor-1.1.10
libXdamage-1.1.2
libXdmcp-1.0.3
libXevie-1.0.2
libXext-1.1.1,1
libXfixes-4.0.4
libXfont-1.4.0,1
libXfontcache-1.0.5
libXft-2.1.14
libXi-1.3,1
libXinerama-1.1,1
libXmu-1.0.5,1
libXp-1.0.0,1
libXpm-3.5.7
libXrandr-1.3.0
libXrender-0.9.5
libXres-1.0.4
libXt-1.0.7
libXtst-1.1.0
libXv-1.0.5,1
libXvMC-1.0.5
libXxf86dga-1.1.1
libXxf86misc-1.0.2
libXxf86vm-1.1.0
liba52-0.7.4_2
libao-1.0.0
libart_lgpl-2.3.21,1
libassuan-2.0.0
libaudiofile-0.2.7
libbonobo-2.32.0
libbonoboui-2.24.4
libcanberra-0.26
libcddb-1.3.2_1
libcdio-0.82_1
libcheck-0.9.8
libcroco-0.6.2_1
libdaemon-0.14
libdbusmenu-qt-0.6.4
libdca-0.0.5
libdmx-1.1.0
libdrm-2.4.12_1
libdvdcss-1.2.10_1
libdvdread-4.1.4.r1219
libexecinfo-1.1_3
libexif-0.6.18_1
libfame-0.9.1_2
libffi-3.0.9
libfontenc-1.0.5
libfpx-1.2.0.12_1
libgcal-0.9.5
libgcrypt-1.4.6
libgee-0.6.0
libggz-0.0.14.1_7
libglade2-2.6.4_3
libglut-7.4.4
libgnome-2.32.0
libgnome-keyring-2.32.0
libgnomecanvas-2.30.2
libgnomesu-1.0.0_9
libgnomeui-2.24.4
libgpg-error-1.10
libgphoto2-2.4.10.1
libgpod-0.7.2_4
libgsf-1.14.19
libical-0.44
libiconv-1.13.1_1
libid3tag-0.15.1b
libidn-1.16
libijs-0.35_1
libiodbc-3.52.7
libkate-0.3.7_1
libksba-1.0.8
libktorrent-1.0.4
liblastfm-0.3.0_1
liblqr-1-0.4.1_2
libltdl-2.2.10
libmad-0.15.1b_2
libmikmod-3.1.12
libmimedir-0.5.1
libmng-1.0.10_2
libmodplug-0.8.8.1
libmsn-4.1
libmtp-1.0.3
libmusicbrainz-2.1.5
libnice-0.0.13_1
libnotify-0.5.2
libnova-0.13.0
libofa-0.9.3_4
libogg-1.2.1,4
liboldX-1.0.1
libotf-0.9.11
libotr-3.2.0_3
libpaper-1.1.24
libpciaccess-0.12.0
libproxy-0.2.3_1
libpthread-stubs-0.3_3
libqalculate-0.9.7_1
librsvg2-2.32.1_1
librtfcomp-1.1
libsamplerate-0.1.7_1
libsndfile-1.0.23
libsoup-2.32.2
libsoup-gnome-2.32.2
libspectre-0.2.6
libssh-0.4.6_1
libtasn1-2.8
libthai-0.1.5_4
libtheora-1.1.1_2
libtool-2.2.10
libtunepimp-0.5.3_9,1
libublio-20070103
libungif-4.1.4_5
libutempter-1.1.5_1
libv4l-0.8.1
libvdpau-0.4.1_1
libvncserver-0.9.7_2
libvolume_id-0.81.1
libvorbis-1.3.2,3
libvpx-0.9.5
libwww-5.4.0_4
libxcb-1.7
libxine-1.1.19_1
libxkbfile-1.0.6
libxkbui-1.0.2_1
libxklavier-5.0,1
libxml2-2.7.8_1
libxslt-1.1.26_2
libzip-0.9.3
lineakd-0.9_2
linux-f10-atk-1.24.0
linux-f10-cairo-1.8.0_1
linux-f10-curl-7.19.6_1
linux-f10-cyrus-sasl2-2.1.22_1
linux-f10-dri-7.2_1
linux-f10-expat-2.0.1
linux-f10-flashplugin-10.1r102.65
linux-f10-fontconfig-2.6.0
linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_2
linux-f10-jpeg-6b
linux-f10-libGLU-7.2
linux-f10-libssh2-0.18
linux-f10-nspr-4.7.6
linux-f10-nss-3.12.3.99.3_1
linux-f10-openldap-2.4.12_1
linux-f10-openssl-0.9.8g
linux-f10-png-1.2.37_1
linux-f10-sqlite3-3.5.9_1
linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2
linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1
linux_base-f10-10_3
localedata-5.4
loudmouth-1.4.3_3
luit-1.0.5
mDNSResponder-214.3.2_1
makedepend-1.0.2,1
marble-4.5.4
meanwhile-1.0.2_2
mesa-demos-7.4.4
mp4v2-1.9.1
mpage-2.5.6
mpfr-3.0.0
mplayer-1.0.r20101106
musepack-2009.03.01_1
mysql-client-5.1.53
mysql-server-5.1.53
nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_7
nspr-4.8.6
nss_mdns-0.10_2
openjpeg-1.3_2
openslp-1.2.1_3
ortp-0.13.0_1
p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
p5-XML-LibXML-1.70,1
p5-XML-NamespaceSupport-1.11
p5-XML-Parser-2.40
p5-XML-SAX-0.96
p5-XML-SAX-Expat-0.40
p5-XML-Simple-2.18
p5-type1inst-0.6.1_5
pango-1.28.3
pciids-20101107
pcre-8.10
perl-5.10.1_3
phonon-4.4.2
phonon-gstreamer-4.4.2
phonon-xine-4.4.2
pinentry-qt4-0.8.0_2
pixman-0.18.4
png-1.4.4
portaudio-18.1_2
portaudit-0.5.15
portupgrade-2.4.8,2
printproto-1.0.4
pth-2.0.7
pulseaudio-0.9.22
pwcbsd-1.4.1_8
py26-cairo-1.8.10
py26-cups-1.9.52
py26-dbus-0.83.1_1
py26-gobject-2.26.0
py26-gstreamer-0.10.20
py26-gtk-2.22.0_1
py26-kdebindings-kde-4.5.4
py26-kdebindings-krosspython-4.5.4
py26-kdebindings-pykdeuic4-4.5.4
py26-librtfcomp-1.1
py26-libxml2-2.7.8_1
py26-libxslt-1.1.26_2
py26-notify-0.1.1_7
py26-qt-3.18.2,2
py26-qt4-core-4.8.1,1
py26-qt4-dbus-4.8.1,1
py26-qt4-gui-4.8.1,1
py26-qt4-network-4.8.1,1
py26-qt4-phonon-4.8.1
py26-qt4-svg-4.8.1,1
py26-qt4-webkit-4.8.1
py26-qt4-xml-4.8.1,1
py26-setuptools-0.6c11
py26-sip-4.11.2,1
py26-sqlite3-2.6.6_1
py26-synce-librapi2-0.14
py26-synce-librra-0.14
py26-xdg-0.19
py26-xml-0.8.4_2
pyrex-0.9.9
python26-2.6.6
python27-2.7.1_1
qca-2.0.3
qca-ossl-2.0.0.b3_4
qimageblitz-0.0.6
qmake-3.3.8_1
qt-3.3.8_12
qt4-4.7.1
qt4-accessible-4.7.1
qt4-assistant-4.7.1
qt4-clucene-4.7.1
qt4-codecs-cn-4.7.1
qt4-codecs-jp-4.7.1
qt4-codecs-kr-4.7.1
qt4-codecs-tw-4.7.1
qt4-corelib-4.7.1
qt4-dbus-4.7.1
qt4-declarative-4.7.1
qt4-designer-4.7.1
qt4-doc-4.7.1
qt4-graphicssystems-opengl-4.7.1
qt4-gui-4.7.1
qt4-l10n-4.7.1
qt4-linguist-4.7.1
qt4-makeqpf-4.7.1
qt4-moc-4.7.1
qt4-multimedia-4.7.1
qt4-mysql-plugin-4.7.1
qt4-network-4.7.1
qt4-opengl-4.7.1
qt4-pixeltool-4.7.1
qt4-porting-4.7.1
qt4-qdbusviewer-4.7.1
qt4-qmake-4.7.1
qt4-qt3support-4.7.1
qt4-qtconfig-4.7.1
qt4-qtestlib-4.7.1
qt4-qvfb-4.7.1
qt4-rcc-4.7.1
qt4-script-4.7.1
qt4-scripttools-4.7.1
qt4-sql-4.7.1
qt4-sqlite-plugin-4.7.1
qt4-svg-4.7.1
qt4-uic-4.7.1
qt4-uic3-4.7.1
qt4-webkit-4.7.1
qt4-xml-4.7.1
qt4-xmlpatterns-4.7.1
qt4-xmlpatterns-tool-4.7.1
qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0_2
qwt-5.2.1_1
rpm-3.0.6_15
rsync-3.0.7
ruby-1.8.7.302,1
ruby18-bdb-0.6.5_1
ruby18-deplate-0.8.5
ruby18-kdebindings-4.5.4
samba34-3.4.9
samba34-libsmbclient-3.4.9
sane-backends-1.0.21_2
sdl-1.2.14_2,2
sdl_mixer-1.2.11_2
sessreg-1.0.5_1
setxkbmap-1.1.0
skanlite-0.7
smpeg-0.4.4_8
smproxy-1.0.3
speex-1.2.r1_3,1
sqlite3-3.7.4
strigi-0.7.2_1
sudo-1.7.4.4_1
swig-1.3.39_1
synce-librapi2-0.14
synce-librra-0.14
synce-libsynce-0.14
synce-sync-engine-0.14
sysinfo-1.0.1
t1lib-5.1.2_1,1
taglib-1.6.3
taglib-extras-1.0.1
talloc-2.0.1_1
tcl-8.5.9
tcl-8.6.b.1_4
tcl-modules-8.5.9
tcl-threads-8.6.b.1_4
tcltls-1.6_1
telepathy-farsight-0.0.15
telepathy-glib-0.12.5
telepathy-qt4-0.4.0
tex-texmflocal-1.9
tidy-lib-090315.c_1
tk-8.5.9
tk-8.6.b.1_2
tk-threads-8.6.b.1_2
tmake-1.7_5
trapproto-3.4.3
twm-1.0.4
v4l_compat-1.0.20101027
vala-0.10.1
vala-vapigen-0.10.1
vcdimager-0.7.23_6
videoproto-2.3.0
vorbis-tools-1.4.0_1,3
wget-1.12_2
win32-codecs-20100303,1
wine-1.3.7,1
x264-0.110.1820
xcb-proto-1.6
xcb-util-0.3.6_1
xcmiscproto-1.2.0
xcmsdb-1.0.2
xev-1.0.4
xextproto-7.1.1
xgc-1.0.2
xhost-1.0.3
xine-0.99.6_4
xineramaproto-1.2
xorg-7.5
xorg-cf-files-1.0.3
xorg-libraries-7.5
xrdb-1.0.6
xv-3.10a_14
xvid-1.2.2_1,1
xvinfo-1.1.0
xwd-1.0.3
xwininfo-1.0.5
xwud-1.0.2
```

Thank you everybody.


----------



## raul_comodoro (Jul 17, 2011)

*This is the list of packages Amarok depends on...*

I have installed Amarok in FreeBSD 8.2, it runs perfectly, and it does not use gstreamer libraries, at least they are not part of the tree showed by the command pkg_tree.

Using the command pkg_tree > pkg_tree.txt, this is a chunk showing Amarok dependences:


```
amarok-1.4.10_12
|\__ xineramaproto-1.2
|\__ xf86vidmodeproto-2.3
|\__ xextproto-7.1.1
|\__ videoproto-2.3.0
|\__ scrnsaverproto-1.2.0
|\__ renderproto-0.11
|\__ randrproto-1.3.1
|\__ printproto-1.0.4
|\__ kbproto-1.0.4
|\__ inputproto-2.0
|\__ fixesproto-4.1.1
|\__ dri2proto-2.2
|\__ damageproto-1.2.0
|\__ compositeproto-0.4.1
|\__ font-util-1.0.2
|\__ encodings-1.0.3,1
|\__ expat-2.0.1_1
|\__ gnome_subr-1.0
|\__ dmidecode-2.10
|\__ cyrus-sasl-2.1.23_3
|\__ ca_root_nss-3.12.6
|\__ openldap-client-2.4.23
|\__ mDNSResponder-214.3.2_1
|\__ xvid-1.2.2_1,1
|\__ mp4v2-1.9.1
|\__ libvpx-0.9.5
|\__ libfame-0.9.1_3
|\__ libdvdread-4.1.4.r1219
|\__ pciids-20101124
|\__ kdehier-1.0_11
|\__ kde-xdg-env-1.0_3,1
|\__ hicolor-icon-theme-0.12
|\__ ruby-1.8.7.302,1
|\__ python26-2.6.6
|\__ perl-5.10.1_3
|\__ png-1.4.5
|\__ lcms-1.19_1,1
|\__ jpeg-8_3
|\__ libmng-1.0.10_2
|\__ jbigkit-1.6
|\__ tiff-4.0.0
|\__ jasper-1.900.1_9
|\__ curl-7.21.3
|\__ talloc-2.0.1_1
|\__ pkg-config-0.25_1
|\__ libdca-0.0.5
|\__ libart_lgpl-2.3.21,1
|\__ pixman-0.18.4
|\__ fftw3-3.2.2_1
|\__ freetype2-2.4.4
|\__ fontconfig-2.8.0,1
|\__ bitstream-vera-1.10_4
|\__ xproto-7.0.16
|\__ libfontenc-1.0.5
|\__ mkfontscale-1.0.7
|\__ mkfontdir-1.0.5
|\__ font-misc-meltho-1.0.1
|\__ font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.1
|\__ font-bh-ttf-1.0.1
|\__ xorg-fonts-truetype-7.5
|\__ libICE-1.0.6,1
|\__ iceauth-1.0.3
|\__ libSM-1.1.1_3,1
|\__ libXdmcp-1.0.3
|\__ libXau-1.0.5
|\__ ilmbase-1.0.1_1
|\__ OpenEXR-1.6.1_3
|\__ pcre-8.12
|\__ orc-0.4.11
|\__ schroedinger-1.0.10
|\__ m4-1.4.15,1
|\__ libvolume_id-0.81.1
|\__ libthai-0.1.5_4
|\__ libpthread-stubs-0.3_3
|\__ libdrm-2.4.12_1
|\__ libxcb-1.7
|\__ xcb-util-0.3.6_1
|\__ libX11-1.3.3_1,1
|\__ libxkbfile-1.0.6
|\__ libXext-1.1.1,1
|\__ libvdpau-0.4.1_1
|\__ libXv-1.0.5,1
|\__ libXScrnSaver-1.2.0
|\__ libXxf86vm-1.1.0
|\__ libXp-1.0.0,1
|\__ libXi-1.3,1
|\__ libXinerama-1.1,1
|\__ libXfixes-4.0.4
|\__ libXcomposite-0.4.1,1
|\__ libXdamage-1.1.2
|\__ libGL-7.4.4
|\__ libGLU-7.4.4
|\__ gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_4,1
|\__ x264-0.110.1820
|\__ libXt-1.0.7
|\__ libXpm-3.5.7
|\__ libXmu-1.0.5,1
|\__ libXaw-1.0.7,1
|\__ libXrender-0.9.5
|\__ libXcursor-1.1.10
|\__ libXrandr-1.3.0
|\__ libXft-2.1.14
|\__ aalib-1.4.r5_5
|\__ libffi-3.0.9
|\__ libexecinfo-1.1_3
|\__ libiconv-1.13.1_1
|\__ sdl-1.2.14_2,2
|\__ samba34-libsmbclient-3.4.9
|\__ libxml2-2.7.8_1
|\__ dbus-1.4.1
|\__ gettext-0.18.1.1
|\__ popt-1.16
|\__ libidn-1.16
|\__ bison-2.4.3,1
|\__ aspell-0.60.6_5
|\__ libgpg-error-1.10
|\__ libgcrypt-1.4.6
|\__ libxslt-1.1.26_2
|\__ gnutls-2.8.6_2
|\__ cups-client-1.4.6
|\__ glib-2.26.1_1
|\__ gamin-0.1.10_4
|\__ gio-fam-backend-2.26.1
|\__ shared-mime-info-0.80
|\__ gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1
|\__ dbus-glib-0.88
|\__ policykit-0.9_6
|\__ eggdbus-0.6_1
|\__ cairo-1.10.0_3,1
|\__ gobject-introspection-0.9.12
|\__ pango-1.28.3
|\__ polkit-0.99
|\__ consolekit-0.4.3
|\__ hal-0.5.14_12
|\__ taglib-1.6.3
|\__ portaudio-18.1_2
|\__ nas-1.9.2
|\__ qt-3.3.8_12
|\__ dbus-qt3-0.70_5
|\__ musepack-2009.03.01_1
|\__ libogg-1.2.2,4
|\__ speex-1.2.r1_3,1
|\__ libvorbis-1.3.2,3
|\__ libtheora-1.1.1_2
|\__ libofa-0.9.3_4
|\__ libnjb-2.2.6_7
|\__ libmusicbrainz-2.1.5
|\__ libmtp-1.0.5
|\__ libmodplug-0.8.8.1
|\__ libmad-0.15.1b_2
|\__ libcddb-1.3.2_1
|\__ libaudiofile-0.2.7
|\__ flac-1.2.1_2
|\__ libtunepimp-0.5.3_9,1
|\__ libsndfile-1.0.23
|\__ libsamplerate-0.1.7_1
|\__ faad2-2.7_3,1
|\__ ffmpeg-0.6.1_3,1
|\__ celt-0.7.0_1
|\__ jackit-0.118.0_3
|\__ cdparanoia-3.9.8_9
|\__ libcdio-0.82_1
|\__ vcdimager-0.7.23_6
|\__ libxine-1.1.19_2
|\__ artswrapper-1.5.3
|\__ arts-1.5.10_5,1
|\__ kdelibs-3.5.10_6
|\__ kdebase-kompmgr-3.5.10_3
|\__ kdebase-3.5.10_7
|\__ atk-1.32.0
|\__ gtk-2.22.1_1
 \__ libgpod-0.7.2_4
```

When it was installed, just libmp3lame (lame 3.98.4) and libmodplug 0.8.8.1 where required to proper performing.


----------

